# what is best shot



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

what is your best shot.My is my robin hood at 20 yards with my martin cheetah


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

mine is a squirrel head at 15 yards


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

40 yard shot at a 3D Mountain Goat during Provincial 3D Championships with a 20# Genesis sighted roughly to 20 yards. Couldn't be more in the 10.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

well I am not really proud but my fi4rst shot with my switchback xt i done shot a robin hood at 123 yards....but thats just me:darkbeer:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I can't remember...I have 5 robinhoods to my credit, though. And the evidence to prove.:wink:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

well, i don't have any robin hoods because up until this year, i've been using pin nocks and those kept my arrows safe from others. being a target shooter, i guess my best shots are whenever i get an X at any distance. but that's just score-wise; yesterday while shooting, all six arrows on one of the ends towards the end of the night felt practically perfect. those six would surely have to be the best executed shots i've done yet.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

best with my compound is a robinhood at 40 yrds. best with my recurve is a squirrel at 30 yrds in the head.:wink:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

shooting a target 2 or3 feet long 4 to5 ft tall at 100 yards


----------



## bowhunter1347 (May 23, 2007)

no lying

a rabbit @ 40 yards pitch black bout 10:00 shooting my PSE, instinctive (Yes, No sights)

I will definatley never make a shot like that EVER again


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

the shot i made on my buck this year.. from 23 yards.. I know its not that far but the adrenalin was pumpin but was able to put it in the boiler room when it counted:darkbeer:


----------



## huntincajun (Jul 24, 2007)

mine is either a mocking bird from about 15 yards or a squirrel at 20. but i also have one split from 20 yards. it was actually my first shot with the new broadhead


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

I cant really say what i'm best shot is because i have so many and i'm proud of all of them. So i cant really say, but 1 of my best shots has to be my robinhood at 40 yds in the mountions and at nationals. :wink:


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Today I shaved all the feathers off my arrows from 40 yards. gives me a reson to put my blazers on now.


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

my best shot was at 55 yards I hit the antler on a 3d sheep and went through it and into the animal


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I was being cocky one night and I told my dad "Watch this, I'll shoot the cap on this bottle without touching the actual bottle at all.":darkbeer: So I screwed the cap on the 2L bottle put it 20 yards away, and smack the cap came flying off split dow the middle, and the bottle barrely moved.Not one nick in the bottle.
I could never do it again though


----------



## harlen (Jul 17, 2007)

*85 yds.*



ByrdJr. said:


> what is your best shot.My is my robin hood at 20 yards with my martin cheetah


 A pie plate at 85 yards on a bet for 10 dollars using the wag system (wild --s guess) with a bear codra if any remerbers the 60#pull when i was 16 yrs old.And will still brag about this shot,but it was a long time ago 17 yrs .later


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Clay Pigeon from 150 Yards; With three AT witness'...


----------



## tradhunter (Mar 13, 2006)

Whitehair said:


> Clay Pigeon from 150 Yards; With three AT witness'...


That was fun seeing the arrow dissappear then watch the clays break.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Had a robin hood at 45 yards and shot a squirrel right in the chest as he was cutting a hickory nut at 36 yards. Probably not repeatable, but you did ask for the best ones.


----------



## KyleK (Jul 19, 2007)

I shot a RUNNING Porcupine at 20 yards!!!!!!!!!!
OMG :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

lol
I didnt really, I missed lol
not really I did hit it. but I feel ashamed as I had to hit it twice.. it kinda suffered a bit


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

i have two robin hoods under my belt


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Irishrobin said:


> i have two robin hoods under my belt


I have 5 myself.. but thats with lots and lotso practice! Anyone can do it! Shoot a lot and learn your bow and certain arrows.. You'll be suprised!


----------



## smartguy09 (Jul 4, 2007)

My best shots were hitting a pie plate from 100 yards when i was around ten. I stoped shooting for a while and just started back and nothing new for now. the best score i have ever shot was 296 for 25 targets and i have 1 robin hood.


----------



## rodandgun (Jul 24, 2007)

ive robinhooded too many arrows.

thats why i dont shoot them in wads anymore,

now im sticking with the 5 spot.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Irishrobin said:


> i have two robin hoods under my belt


shooting the wag system


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*best shot*

my best shot are well i have 5 robin hoods 2 in one day with alumanum arrows u have to hit them just right.and then i shot a rapit at 20yrds.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

rodandgun said:


> ive robinhooded too many arrows.
> 
> thats why i dont shoot them in wads anymore,
> 
> now im sticking with the 5 spot.


Same here. Here are a few old pics of 3 of them just for you guys.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

My best shots were on my Muley last year at 65 yards, and my pronghorn this year at 66 yards


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*best shot*

my best shot are well i have 5 robin hoods 2 in one day with alumanum arrows u have to hit them just right.and then i shot a rapit at 20yrds.hey and im only 11


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

*pics*

i just did this today


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Irishrobin said:


> i just did this today


Nice man! Very Nice!! What exactly are you shooting into? It looks to me like a rock! lol


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Nice man! Very Nice!! What exactly are you shooting into? It looks to me like a rock! lol


Everyone that has saw it said it was a rock . Even i said that when my dad brought it home lol . it is a block of VERY old aeroboard . my dad found it !!!

It does'nt look pretty but it wholes my arrows


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Irishrobin said:


> Everyone that has saw it said it was a rock . Even i said that when my dad brought it home lol . it is a block of VERY old aeroboard . my dad found it !!!
> 
> It does'nt look pretty but it wholes my arrows


Ic... well congrats on the great shot!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ic... well congrats on the great shot!


THANKS


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

Irishrobin said:


> i just did this today


Is that a rock!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

girlarchery said:


> Is that a rock!?!?!?!?!?


no old piece of aeroboard


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I can't remember...I have 5 robinhoods to my credit, though. And the evidence to prove.:wink:


this time I only cracked the end, but I did manage to snap off both ears of the nock on this shot. The base of the nock itself got forced inside the front end of the arrow. So as of today I am at #6 and counting...

Sorry, wish I could get a better pic.

:cheers:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice man!!!!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Very nice man!!!!


nahhh...you know that feeling when you're parrallel parking, and you hit your bumper on a fire hydrant...?


----------



## Tennis* (Jun 6, 2007)

two robinhoods


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

My best shot is this it is at 20 yards. http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa37/Bowboy0/?action=view&current=Picture009.jpg


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

bowboy0 said:


> My best shot is this it is at 20 yards. http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa37/Bowboy0/?action=view&current=Picture009.jpg


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up nice :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

when i was 17 years old shot a skunk at 65 yards with my martin slayer 3d setup never will do it again that arrow stunk for weeks


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

PlushHunter said:


> when i was 17 years old shot a skunk at 65 yards with my martin slayer 3d setup never will do it again that arrow stunk for weeks


:wink:










:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

was not a prety site but my most proud shot was shooting 3d 70 yard elk on the platform dead in the 10 circle i aimed a good 5 feet above the back and let her rip and sounded like i hit a tree. me and my team mate went over to get our score and my arrow was sitting right in the 10 circle. first word he said. DO IT AGAIN!!!! i said no thanks il shoot clean over its back next time lol


----------

